# Does anyone use a handler training vest?



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

*Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

If you do, what kind do you like? Has anyone purchased one and ended up finding it not useful?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I have a nylon training vest. It has so many pockets and is so useful I don't know how I did without it. I have had it so many years I can't remember where I got it, but it speaks to its durability!

Next, would like to have a lightweight one for warmer weather as it gets a bit warm in the nylon!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I have a Gappay from Hallmark k9. I bought a medium and it is a bit big, but fits over winter gear. I think I should have gotten a small in hindsight. But when I add two tugs and or a ball, the medium is better.
There was a discussion at the club yesterday about fishing vests and pockets. Gappay has the slide in side pocket and most fishing vests, you have to reach from the top for the treat or ball. Everyone agreed side/slide is easier for the dog to correctly position themself, as you are paying them.


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I buy vests that are multi-purpose and use them for fishing, hunting and dog training as well


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I got the Gappy drop vest








If you keep your eyes open you will see people selling them cheaper. I know I have snatched up some good deals. I do feel they tend to run a little large. What is nice is the ball drop is removable so when you do not want it you can easily take it out. I am currently using it without so that was a big plus. I am hard on clothes and so far this vest still looks great and has been through the wash several times and have has been jumped on a lot and so far has not torn (huge plus!). Could I live without the vest - yes - I was fine without it before but it has been super nice to have - plenty of room for tugs, balls, leashes, etc. I do not regret getting it at all and so far it has been holding up to my abuse.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I would like one but cannot justify the cost. I found a nice all-season jacket on clearance and it has big pockets and breast pockets large enough for my reward toy. Or I just hold my toy in my armpit or left hand.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I have the gappay drop vest as well. Love it.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I have the Elite K-9 vest. I found it was better priced than some others and quality is just as good as the other vests I've seen people using a club, etc. I LOVE it. I don't even know how I got on without it before. I'm way too clutzy to juggle all the stuff I was carrying around, this makes it easy. The treat pouch is also removable which I like. It was so nice to have in my last obedience class where I was frequently switching between treats and toys.

http://www.elitek9.com/Clothing/index.htm


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I have 2 Gappay vests from Hallmarkk9 and I find them very useful. Mine are small as they run very big...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

The drop vest looks really nice. Maybe I should start a drop vest penny jar in my house.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone use a handler training vest?*

I have a nice jacket that I use - has HUGE pockets and they are accessible plus it is super warm for those chilly winter days and nights.

I also use a training treat bag that attaches to my hips. It's large and has a place to clip the leash and to hold the leash when not in use or if you want to work "hands free".

I love it.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I use mine occasionally. It helped me when I used a lot of treats for reward. I use mostly tug now so I dont use it as much. But I hated how the little treat pouches hook on to your belt and get in my way and with the vest you dont have to worry about the pouch come off or being too bulky on your hip. I purchased my from Elite k9 and found their prices to be very reasonable and high quality.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Look into Shooting vests and jackets as well:

This one is only $38!


----------



## jenboyer (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a vest that I love, from Home made out of pre-shrunk cotton, much nicer in the warmer weather, it has a ton of pockets, it comes with or without the ball drop pocket also.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the Gappay vests but can't justify it. I already wear jackets with big side pockets (I'm always cold) and even then, I usually just have the ball in my left hand or in an armpit. I feel like if I bought one now, I'd have to re-train myself to actually use it. However, I really only use a ball for a reward so I don't need more than one hand, armpit, or pocket.


----------

